# Leere Variable übergeben !



## romu (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

Ist es möglich über ein Listenmenü (Formular) einen leeren Wert zu übergeben 
Wenn ja, WIE? 

Versuche heute schon den ganzen Mittag das zu lösen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

romu


----------



## Sven Mintel (11. Juni 2004)

Indem du das value-Attribut der enstprechenden <option> "Leer " lässt:
	
	
	



```
<select>
<option>Ich hab einen Wert</option>
<option value="">Mein Wert ist leer</option>
</select>
```


----------



## romu (11. Juni 2004)

*problem .-(*

Es handelt sich heirbei aber um ein Listenmenue, und dort steht das man die felder nicht leer lassen darf, weil sonst dreamweaver einfach irgendwas nimmt :-(

kann das sein?

zitat:" Sollte kein Wert angegeben sein, wird stattdessen das Label an die verarbeitende Anwendung gesendet. "

Was soll ich amchen

P.s: das PROBLEM HAT SICH GERADE VON SELBER GELÖST 

Danke für die Bemühungen .....

War mein eigenes verschulden


----------

